# Glucose, Dextrose, Corn Syrup ?



## andytork

Just a little confused

Are all three of the above the same thing ? I thought they are all different things. but ...
I picked up a bag of dextrose a while ago (in a LHB shop) , described on bag as same as glucose & corn syrup.

Just curious as I have glucose and dextrose here

You input appreciated

Thanks in advance 

Andy


----------



## Adamt

Glucose = Dextrose = Corn *SUGAR*

Corn Syrup is Maltodextrine, which does not ferment.


----------



## buttersd70

Adamt said:


> Glucose = Dextrose = Corn *SUGAR*
> 
> Corn Syrup is Maltodextrine, which does not ferment.



Usually, in Australia, this is true. Glucose is just the liquid form of dextrose (basically. Glucose is anhydrous, dextrose is not. But they are the same base chemical). The Americans, though, use "corn syrup" interchangebly to mean glucose/maltodextrin, as both products are derived from corn syrup. <_< I hate the term. It's so generic.

If "corn syrup" is in _liquid _form, then it is glucose. If it is _dry_, it is maltodextrin. The americans will call dry glucose "corn sugar" whether it is derived from corn or not.

And don't even get me started on cup measurements........ :huh:


----------



## wambesi

andytork said:


> Just a little confused
> 
> Are all three of the above the same thing ? I thought they are all different things. but ...
> I picked up a bag of dextrose a while ago (in a LHB shop) , described on bag as same as glucose & corn syrup.
> 
> Just curious as I have glucose and dextrose here
> 
> You input appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Andy



Andy,
The guys have nailed it with their posts but you also mentioned you picked up that bag.
It sounds to me it would most likely be a "booster" blend (each brewshop has a different name) which are usually made up of a blend of dextrose, malt extract and maltodextrin (or any combination of all of them).

A good thing to take a look at is the next time your in the supermarket check out the coopers brand packages, they have plain LDME (light dry malt extract), dextrose and two of their own blends, BE1 and BE2.

As I said each brewshop has their own blends of different proportions to suit different needs.
Easiest way I found when I was doing the kits was I bought bulk (well at least 4kg or so of the malt extracts) and made my own blends to see what I liked.


----------



## Bribie G

Glucose is a monosaccharide that has two isomers. That means there are two molecules that have different configurations of atoms but are still the same chemical. In the case of Glucose there is a 'left facing' isomer and a 'right facing' isomer which are mirror images. From the Latin, the right facing one is called Dextrose and the left facing one is called Laevulose. Dextrose is the form of Glucose that we can eat and brew with and is produced in megatonnes to make lollies etc. As far as I know Laevulose is not common in nature and when manufactured in the lab doesn't really have much use, a bit like tits on a bull.

So the use of the term Dextrose is a bit superfluous and I reckon it became popular as a marketing term to make plain ol Glucose sound more fancy and therefore more pricey. 

In the USA corn syrup is starch from corn that has been manipulated to create Glucose i.e. Dextrose if you want to be excruciatingly picky. Modern versions include a lot of fructose as well: "high fructose corn syrup" and this is added to nearly all USA soft drinks and a lot of foods and is causing huge problems because when digested in the intestines, unlike ordinary sugars or glucose, fructose goes straight to the liver and is turned to lipids (fat). Because our corn syrup is different we don't have this 'crisis' in Australia thankfully.

In Australia however corn syrup is manipulated to create Maltodextrin which is something different. You can buy corn syrup in the supermarket - it's as dear as poison but I believe they put it in some cakes and confectionary, and in the dried form it's the maltodextrin they put in the brew enhancers.

Long post, I work in an inbound contact centre and have a huge typing speed, should be wearing fishnets and paint my nails   B)


----------



## Carbonator

I found about 1/2 a tone of Multidextrose in 25Kg bags that a small business owner is not needing anymore.

I am interested in what can be done with it. Reading above, it won't ferment.

I found this on a body building website;_

Maltodextrin._ _Also known as glucose polymer powder or multidextrose. A synthetic polysaccharide is being used by people who are involved in sports to meet the energy demands of extreme exercise. It is a food additive produced mainly from cornstarch. It can be quickly absorbed like glucose making it quicker for body builder to gain needed weight._




Is there something that can be done with stuff. I can get it cheap? In saying that, what is the normal price?


----------



## Adamt

Maltodextrin doesn't ferment, it's used commonly in "brew boosters" and increases perceived body. Use too much in a brew and it can give a slimy mouthfeel.

I think half a tonne may be a little overboard, I wouldn't use over 250g in a standard kit batch, so you'll have it for 2000 brews.

No idea what the standard price is.


----------



## Carbonator

I got a 9Kg open bag sample of this Maltodextrin. I mixed about 100gms in filtered room temp water! It didn't take too well, got a bit lumpy. About 20 mins later it was all dissolved, not clear but almost.

I know it has been said it won't ferment, but what the heck, it cost me nothing, so I'm heating it to 30C in a schooner glass, adding a spoonful of UCD522 wine yeast, a spoonful of DAP (Diamonium Phosphate) and covering it with a cloth and see what happens to it.

This powder does have a Malt smell and not very sweet, but I'm thinking if it is such a high energy product, it should feed yeast and ferment!

The SG is off the gauge at somewhere like between 1140-1150.

Anyone else got some thoughts - for it to have a chance of fermenting, does it need more water as a Catalyst or should it be fine?


----------



## Fents

Carbonator said:


> I got a 9Kg open bag sample of this Maltodextrin. I mixed about 100gms in filtered room temp water! It didn't take too well, got a bit lumpy. About 20 mins later it was all dissolved, not clear but almost.
> 
> I know it has been said it won't ferment, but what the heck, it cost me nothing, so I'm heating it to 30C in a schooner glass, adding a spoonful of UCD522 wine yeast, a spoonful of DAP (Diamonium Phosphate) and covering it with a cloth and see what happens to it.
> 
> This powder does have a Malt smell and not very sweet, but I'm thinking if it is such a high energy product, it should feed yeast and ferment!
> 
> The SG is off the gauge at somewhere like between 1140-1150.
> 
> Anyone else got some thoughts - for it to have a chance of fermenting, does it need more water as a Catalyst or should it be fine?



also used for turning a quantity of somthing into an even bigger quantity of somthing h34r: pretty sure it wont ferment though.


----------



## Adamt

Add some dry enzyme and it will ferment.


----------



## Carbonator

Adamt said:


> Add some dry enzyme and it will ferment.



What's is dry enzyme in simple language that a "dummy" like me can relate to?


----------



## Adamt

Dry enzyme breaks down chained sugars (dextrins and starches are just a whole bunch of sugars chemically bonded together) into simple sugars that the yeast can ferment.


----------



## Bribie G

Dry enzymes are what the biofuel industries use to break down starches so they'll ferment to produce the ethanol in your e10 petrol. mmmmm ethanolll :icon_drool2:


----------



## buttersd70

Adamt said:


> Dry enzyme breaks down chained sugars (dextrins and starches are just a whole bunch of sugars chemically bonded together) into simple sugars that the yeast can ferment.



which defeats the purpose of using maltodextrin in the first place. It is used in brewing precisely because it _doesn't_ ferment (under normal circumstances). Its like adding cornflour to a stock to thicken it like gravy, and then watering it back down again to achieve the consistency of stock.


----------



## Adamt

Yep, but he has access to 500kg of it and wants it to ferment


----------



## Carbonator

So I still don't know a simple name for dry enzymes!

Can I find it in the supermarket or at the hardware shop?


----------



## Adamt

That is the simple name for it. You'll find it at most HBS's.

The proper name for it is beta-amylase.


----------



## buttersd70

aka 1-4-α-D-Glucan maltohydrolase.*
*β-Amylase is an exoenzyme that releases successive maltose units from the nonreducing end of a polysaccharide chain by hydrolysis of α-1,4-glucan linkages.

Using any name other than "dry enzyme" at many hbs will most likely get the following response:
:blink:


----------



## Carbonator

buttersd70 said:


> Using any name other than "dry enzyme" at many hbs will most likely get the following response:
> :blink:



Thanks. Exactly what I needed to hear!

I know it was said earlier, but I never heard of dry enzymes before. Thought they may have been some common ingredient in Corn Flakes or something! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Carbonator

Well, my little experiment fermenting in a schooner glass is working.

I checked it today and it's happily bubbling just like a a fizzy soft drink sitting in a glass.








Don't know what it will taste like, --- anyone?


----------



## Carbonator

Adamt said:


> Add some dry enzyme and it will ferment.




Is the DAP (Diammonium Phosphate) I added, a dry enzyme?


----------



## Frank

Carbonator said:


> Is the DAP (Diammonium Phosphate) I added, a dry enzyme?



DAP is a nutrient (fertilizer) for your yeast to help them grow quick and strong.


----------

